# Trip to Chandeleur this weekend...



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm worried might get canceled due to the weather. Hopefully have a better idea today. My friend and I took off work tomorrow-sunday and don't want it to go to waste. If it gets cancelled we want to pull my 16 ft towee skiff to some salty back water. Does anyone think delacroix will be sheltered enough from the wind? We also are talking about heading east to the forgotten coast. We are going to get wet no matter what judging by the forecast along the coast. Decisions Decisions. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bamajo said:


> I'm worried might get canceled due to the weather. Hopefully have a better idea today. My friend and I took off work tomorrow-sunday and don't want it to go to waste. If it gets cancelled we want to pull my 16 ft towee skiff to some salty back water. Does anyone think delacroix will be sheltered enough from the wind? We also are talking about heading east to the forgotten coast. We are going to get wet no matter what judging by the forecast along the coast. Decisions Decisions. Any input would be appreciated.


Just checked the latest forecast and it looks like Friday will be the only bad day. S/SE winds Thursday, N winds Sat and Sun. Trout are on the beaches for surf fishing in Grand Isle /Elmer's/Fourchon this time of year and the conditions should be good on Sat/Sun with the N wind, but it's a weekend so there'll be quite a few people down there. Also Bayou Boogaloo is this weekend so y'all could drop some kayaks in Bayou St. John, enjoy the festivities, and maybe pick up some fish. Not sure how fishing would be with all the stuff going on, but it's a fun time. All the marshes in the area should be ok, Thursday and Sunday probably the best days. Winds look fairly light except for Friday. Of course the forecast is always a crap shoot. Whatever y'all wind up doing y'all will have a better time than me. I gotta work this weekend.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

Check out the Sweetwater Marina on Facebook. You will get some updated fishing reports on Delacroix on that website + pictures.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bamajo said:


> I'm worried might get canceled due to the weather. Hopefully have a better idea today. My friend and I took off work tomorrow-sunday and don't want it to go to waste. If it gets cancelled we want to pull my 16 ft towee skiff to some salty back water. Does anyone think delacroix will be sheltered enough from the wind? We also are talking about heading east to the forgotten coast. We are going to get wet no matter what judging by the forecast along the coast. Decisions Decisions. Any input would be appreciated.


This is from just a few days ago. Find the snot grass.

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=9536


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

We got to go out to chandeleur and fish two days. Friday morning we watched the lightning and didn't go out until mid morning. Fishing was good. I brought the fly stuff but kept to gear the whole trip. Caught enough trout for a good fish fry and a few reds. The lure of choice was a matrix shad in UV. I'm glad the trip didn't get cancelled because it was cancelled back in October when we tried to go.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bamajo said:


> We got to go out to chandeleur and fish two days. Friday morning we watched the lightning and didn't go out until mid morning. Fishing was good. I brought the fly stuff but kept to gear the whole trip. Caught enough trout for a good fish fry and a few reds. The lure of choice was a matrix shad in UV. I'm glad the trip didn't get cancelled because it was cancelled back in October when we tried to go.


Glad y'all got to go.


----------

